# Mini slingshot rifle (wasteland style)



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Its been a while since I've been active but I'm back !
Recently I decided to build yet another slingshot rifle . This one is pretty powerful and extremely fun to shoot.The rifle itself took about 10 hours to build and I just made it up as I went along. I decided to go with a thrashed sort of look and used stain , paint , sandpaper and just chucking it around to achieve this. The forks are reinforced and I made it strong enough to be used as a club. Here's some pics , enjoy!!













































Scout$hooter


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't shoot Scouts!


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

blindshooter said:


> Don't shoot Scouts!


Scout as in the Scout by simple shot

Scout$hooter


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

How does it hold ammo in the pouch and release it?

I wouldn't trust the way you have those tubes attached. You're pulling against the wrapped bands creating an inevitable fail point. If you want to shoot looped tubes then design the forks so you can just slip them in. Win win. No tubes slapping you in the face and you won't have to deal with wrapping.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Attaching rubber bands to a slingshot creates an inevitable fail point. I shoot against the ties quite often and it's just as viable.. Rufus would approve ..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks awesome. And accurate. And mean. And a whole lot of fun!


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Devil said:


> How does it hold ammo in the pouch and release it?
> 
> I wouldn't trust the way you have those tubes attached. You're pulling against the wrapped bands creating an inevitable fail point. If you want to shoot looped tubes then design the forks so you can just slip them in. Win win. No tubes slapping you in the face and you won't have to deal with wrapping.


Well it rests against this and then the dowel pushes the ammo and pouch up.














the nail in the down is simply to stop it from going all the way down. Jeorg sprave for example uses a similar styled trigger in a fair few of he's designs.
I agree with what you are saying and I usually wouldn't do that buit I'm using rubber bands instead of wrapping it with theraband and it doesn't budge . It isn't tied off but tightened by wrapping it.


honorary pie said:


> Attaching rubber bands to a slingshot creates an inevitable fail point. I shoot against the ties quite often and it's just as viable.. Rufus would approve ..


I agree , depends on how well they are wrapped aswell.

Scout$hooter


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Looks awesome. And accurate. And mean. And a whole lot of fun!


Thanks heaps man ,it is a whole lot of fun indeed????????

Scout$hooter


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Very cool, I've been thinking about making a slingshot gun lately. Thanks for the motivation. Looks great!


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

CanH8r said:


> Very cool, I've been thinking about making a slingshot gun lately. Thanks for the motivation. Looks great!


You so should ,they are a load of fun ,make sure to share and let me know if you do ! I would love to see it , thanks again 

Scout$hooter


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks great and post apocalyptic!


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

crypter27 said:


> It looks great and post apocalyptic!


Thanks man!

Scout$hooter


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*You're welcome brother :wave:*


----------



## Leandro (Aug 9, 2013)

Very Good!!


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Leandro said:


> Very Good!!


Thanks mate!

Scout$hooter


----------

